# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Wat is dit toch?

## Mim

Hallo allemaal,

ik heb een vraag...ik voel mij de hele dag door nerveus...een zenuwachtig gevoel in mijn buik. Ik heb hier al jaren last van maar het gaat maar niet weg. Ik slik sinds 8 weken medicatie maar daar wordt het niet beter van.
Waar ik erg mee zit is de drukte in mijn hoofd. Ik constant muziek in mijn hoofd, nummers, liedjes, gesprekken die nergens over gaan. Beelden van onbekende mensen die het ergens over hebben. Ook als ik in bed lig is het net of er een hele film met fragmenten wordt afgespeeld in mijn hoofd.
Wat is dit toch? Ik ben steeds bang dat ik gek word, psychose of schizofreen maar mijn psych zegt dat dit niet zo is. Ik hoor de geluiden niet hardop en er worden ook geen opdrachten aan mij gegeven. Mijn hoofd gaat maar door en door...nooit stil.
Maar wat is het dan? Ik heb nog nooit iemand gehoord die dit ook heeft...
Iemand van jullie ervaringen, verhalen, tips?

Groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Mim,

Vervelend dat het altijd zo druk is in je hoofd!
Je gaat al naar een psych, krijg je ook medicatie?
Misschien kan je een second opinion aanvragen, ontspanningsoefeningen doen, mediteren, yoga, mindfulness of een bepaalde sport waar je rustiger van wordt en wellicht minder drukte in je hoofd krijgt?
Ik heb ook als ik het druk heb met school, stage, werk etc last van drukte in mijn hoofd, een dagje zwemmen/sauna, even sporten als ik daar lichamelijk toe in staat ben of mediteren wil wel helpen om het rustiger te krijgen in mijn hoofd.
Hopelijk vind jij ook iets waardoor je je aandacht op 1 iets hebt en waardoor het rustiger wordt in je hoofd!
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## kpsm

> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> ik heb een vraag...ik voel mij de hele dag door nerveus...een zenuwachtig gevoel in mijn buik. Ik heb hier al jaren last van maar het gaat maar niet weg. Ik slik sinds 8 weken medicatie maar daar wordt het niet beter van.
> Waar ik erg mee zit is de drukte in mijn hoofd. Ik constant muziek in mijn hoofd, nummers, liedjes, gesprekken die nergens over gaan. Beelden van onbekende mensen die het ergens over hebben. Ook als ik in bed lig is het net of er een hele film met fragmenten wordt afgespeeld in mijn hoofd.
> Wat is dit toch? Ik ben steeds bang dat ik gek word, psychose of schizofreen maar mijn psych zegt dat dit niet zo is. Ik hoor de geluiden niet hardop en er worden ook geen opdrachten aan mij gegeven. Mijn hoofd gaat maar door en door...nooit stil.
> Maar wat is het dan? Ik heb nog nooit iemand gehoord die dit ook heeft...
> Iemand van jullie ervaringen, verhalen, tips?
> 
> Groetjes


hallo mim,
Gaat dat zenuwachtige gevoel ook samen met hyperventilatie of een enorme spanning in je buik die niet weggaat.
die beelden en muziek is volgens mij iets psychotisch, want ik heb precies hetzelfde. Het is net of je hou op tegen je hoofd moet zeggen, maar dat gebeurt niet. Ik zou het nog maar eens een keer met je psychiater over hebben ik denk dat hij niet goed geluisterd heeft. Ik zou zeker beginnen met medicatie. Meditatie kan helpen of soms helemaal niet dat moet je proberen.
ik heb zelf ook last van te snelle rare assciocaties en de hele tijd muziek.
Het is bij mij psychostisch, maar nog niet bekend is of het iet schizoide is.
die drukte en onrust heb ik gelezen kan bij schizofrenie of schizoaffectieve stoornis horen, omdat dat een beetje met manische klachten samengaat.

groetjess kpsm

----------


## kpsm

> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> ik heb een vraag...ik voel mij de hele dag door nerveus...een zenuwachtig gevoel in mijn buik. Ik heb hier al jaren last van maar het gaat maar niet weg. Ik slik sinds 8 weken medicatie maar daar wordt het niet beter van.
> Waar ik erg mee zit is de drukte in mijn hoofd. Ik constant muziek in mijn hoofd, nummers, liedjes, gesprekken die nergens over gaan. Beelden van onbekende mensen die het ergens over hebben. Ook als ik in bed lig is het net of er een hele film met fragmenten wordt afgespeeld in mijn hoofd.
> Wat is dit toch? Ik ben steeds bang dat ik gek word, psychose of schizofreen maar mijn psych zegt dat dit niet zo is. Ik hoor de geluiden niet hardop en er worden ook geen opdrachten aan mij gegeven. Mijn hoofd gaat maar door en door...nooit stil.
> Maar wat is het dan? Ik heb nog nooit iemand gehoord die dit ook heeft...
> Iemand van jullie ervaringen, verhalen, tips?
> 
> Groetjes


Hallo Mim,
nog een vraagje heb je naast deze klachten die je nu ook hebt last van verwarring of interresse verlies in dingen een soort depressieviteit en allemaal vreemde denkbeelden.
groeten kpsm

----------


## sietske763

ik had ook altijd zo,n druk, malend hoofd om gek van te worden, heb seroquel gekregen ondanks dat ik niet psychotisch was,
heb veel rustgevers geslikt maar voel me door seroquel zo heerlijk rustig in mijn hoofd,
jammer dat ik het niet jaren eerder heb gekregen

----------


## MissMolly

Ben je ooit getest op ADHD?
Onrust in je hoofd, allerlei gedachten en associaties door elkaar heen is nogal kenmerkend voor ADHD, ook als je niet 'uiterlijk' hyperactief bent.

----------


## kpsm

> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> ik heb een vraag...ik voel mij de hele dag door nerveus...een zenuwachtig gevoel in mijn buik. Ik heb hier al jaren last van maar het gaat maar niet weg. Ik slik sinds 8 weken medicatie maar daar wordt het niet beter van.
> Waar ik erg mee zit is de drukte in mijn hoofd. Ik constant muziek in mijn hoofd, nummers, liedjes, gesprekken die nergens over gaan. Beelden van onbekende mensen die het ergens over hebben. Ook als ik in bed lig is het net of er een hele film met fragmenten wordt afgespeeld in mijn hoofd.
> Wat is dit toch? Ik ben steeds bang dat ik gek word, psychose of schizofreen maar mijn psych zegt dat dit niet zo is. Ik hoor de geluiden niet hardop en er worden ook geen opdrachten aan mij gegeven. Mijn hoofd gaat maar door en door...nooit stil.
> Maar wat is het dan? Ik heb nog nooit iemand gehoord die dit ook heeft...
> Iemand van jullie ervaringen, verhalen, tips?
> 
> Groetjes


Hallo Mim,

wat voor medicatie slik je?
Als het anti psychotica is en het helpt niet dat is dat vreemd!
als je realiteits toetsing ok is dan is het geen schizofrenie,
als ik jou was zou ik eens overleggen met je arst of het geen
manie is met psychotische kenmerkenmis. Adhd kan niet want daar heb je geen psychotische klachten bij en dat heb je van je geboorte dat krijg je niet in een keer.
van een manie word je druk en krijg je ontzettende onrust en als het ook met psychotische kenmerken is dan hoor je de heletijd muziek en beelden van mensen ka inderdaad ook. Ik zeg niet dat het een manie is, maar het kan!

groejtes kpsm

----------


## MissMolly

Wie zegt dat de klachten psychotisch zijn.
Alles wat Mim beschrijft is heel herkenbaar voor ADHD zonder uiterlijke hyperactiviteit.
En ja, je wordt er mee geboren, maar ADD - dus zonder uiterlijke hyperactiviteit, wordt vaak niet herkend, en de ADDer zelf weet niet dat hij ADD heeft omdat die drukte in zijn hoofd normaal is. Je bent immers altijd zo geweest. ADDers zijn voor de buitenwereld vaak alleen wat van de hak op de tak, weinig geconcentreerd. 
Maar door stress wordt het wel versterkt.




> Mijn hoofd gaat maar door en door...nooit stil.


Dat is nu echt heel herkenbaar voor ADHD - voor de ADHDers zelf dan.....
Volgens de buitenwereld heb je pas ADHD als je bepaalde kenmerken vertoont waar ZIJ last van hebben, maar ze hebben geen benul hoe het in het hoofd van een ADHDer gaat. Ook als je de buitenwereld (nog) niet gek maakt, heb je al wel die tornado in je hoofd, alsof er altijd uit alle richtingen intercitytreinen met gedachten door je kop gaan. En je voert in gedachten hele gesprekken met jezelf, of 'speelt' echte of gefantaseerde situaties na, waarbij je zowel je eigen 'tekst' als die van je gesprekspartner voor je rekening neemt. Herinneringen zijn net zo 'echt' en levendig als de oorspronkelijke gebeurtenis, en gedachtes ook.
Zo kan het gebeuren dat een ADHDer er volkomen van overtuigd is dat hij iets heeft gedaan, terwijl hij het alleen heeft gedacht. Maar hij denkt niet: ik moet dat nog doen, hij beleeft het in gedachten al. En die beleving is zo 'echt', dat je vaak niet meer weet of je het nu gedaan hebt of niet.
Andersom komt ook voor. Echt niet meer weten dat je iets gedaan hebt, omdat het een routinehandeling is, en je niet meer weet of je het nu net gedaan hebt, of gisteren, of dat je het alleen maar gedacht hebt......

Dat komt dus allemaal doordat er altijd zoveel tegelijk gebeurt in je hoofd. Er zit ook nergens een uit-knop. Andere mensen kunnen zich ervan bewust zijn dat iets op dat moment niet belangrijk is en zich ervoor afsluiten, maar een ADHDer kan dat niet, het 'ruisfilter' ontbreekt.

----------


## MissMolly

Ik zeg dus niet dat het ADHD is, ik zeg alleen dat wat je beschrijft allemaal heel goed bij ADHD past.
En je kan echt wel een hele tijd goed functioneren met een druk hoofd, en dat drukke hoofd als normaal beschouwen. Maar er komt een moment dat je tegen je grens aanloopt, en dan wordt het teveel. ADHDers raken vaker dan gemiddeld overwerkt, overspannen, depressief, of krijgen een burn-out, gewoon omdat ze meer prikkels te verwerken krijgen en dus ook sneller overprikkeld raken.

----------


## sietske763

@mim
ik ken dat gevoel in je hoofd, het is dan net een centrifuge (zo omschrijf ik het altijd)
tis er ook als ik me hartstikke goed voel, maar dat goede gevoel houdt weer op na enkele dagen doordat ik oververmoeid wordt in mn hoofd...............
sterkte, je hebt hier wel lotgenoten..........
op dit moment helpt mn eerdere advies ook niet (seroquel...staat paar posten hierboven

----------

